# Natural Foaming Bath Whip



## Lizayle (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been looking everywhere and have tried several recipes for a foaming bath whip that's natural.  I really don't want to use Tetrasodium EDTA or any other questionable ingredients... I saw the one with lye that I could make, but is there one that isn't going to take a month to finish?  I love the premade ones but the ingredients just make me a little uncomfortable and I know my clients won't like them.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 6, 2016)

What ingredients are you trying to avoid?


----------



## Lizayle (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm trying to use all natural ingredients


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 10, 2016)

Problem is ... this kind of question comes up a lot and the ongoing issue with "natural" is there's no consistent definition of "natural." You have to tell us what you think it means to you. Obviously you've already mentioned EDTA so I get that. Best way to start is to list what ingredients you are willing to use in your current line of products and what ingredients you definitely have an aversion to. That will give us a better sense of what you define as "natural" and then we can have a reasonable discussion. Please help with more info; otherwise we'll just play "20 questions" and get nowhere.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 10, 2016)

I have to agree there. Some synthetics can be labeled as natural because of where they are sourced (ie coconut, honeysickle, beaver anal glands, etc). Not all of them are as harmful as we are (mis)lead to believe by some bloggers following a mob mentality (ie cetyl alcohol, stearic acid, BTMS-50, some parabens since some of the can be organically found in many of the plants we eat)


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 11, 2016)

95% pure NaOH isn't exactly natural (ie does not occur in nature), so I'm not sure what you're looking for? Liquid soap doesn't need a month to cure, but you'll never get frothy bubbles like you do with synthetic detergents. To be fair, I'm not even sure what a foaming bath whip is either...


----------



## Arimara (Apr 11, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> 95% pure NaOH isn't exactly natural (ie does not occur in nature), so I'm not sure what you're looking for? Liquid soap doesn't need a month to cure, but you'll never get frothy bubbles like you do with synthetic detergents. To be fair, I'm not even sure what a foaming bath whip is either...



I took it to mean the cream soap some of you have made. I thought all you needed was a some mixture of KOH and NaOH to make it. I haven't looked into making it truth be told but I might.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 11, 2016)

Cream soap doesn't make a big frothy lather -- it will have a dense creamy lather more like a lard-tallow-palm bath soap or a shave soap. It's the texture of the soap itself that is distinctive about cream soap. 

I don't think any lye-based soap (KOH, NaOH, or any combination of the two) can produce the frothy long-lasting bubbles that makes a bubble bath special. You need to get into the synthetic detergents for that kind of lather.

ETA: I confess I'm with Seawolfe -- not quite sure what a foaming bath whip is -- is it a type of bubble bath? or something else? -- so I'm very curious to learn more from the OP.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's a post on Cream soapmaking with recipe and process. Which may be helpful.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49652


----------

